# تفسير سفر نشيد الانشاد للرابي اليهودي شموئيل بن مئير



## اغريغوريوس (31 يناير 2013)

*التفسير اليهودي لسفر نشيد الانشاد*




​*تفسير " هرشبم " الراباي شموئيل بن مئير ولد عام 1080 م وتوفى عام 1160
 الترجمة بتصرف 
 ترجمة بواسطة الاخ الحبيب:-
** Dr Luca*


*Angelus Dominus*​*للتحميل*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (31 يناير 2013)

*أكثر من رائع. شكرا للمترجم والناقل.*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (31 يناير 2013)

رائع جدا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 فبراير 2013)

*مش بتيجى عندى صفحة التحميل*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 فبراير 2013)

تم تعديل الرابط...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 فبراير 2013)

Molka Molkan قال:


> تم تعديل الرابط...



*شكرا جزيلا تم التحميل​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 فبراير 2013)

يا لعبك
تمممم


----------

